# TheCoffeeTweet: Great "business wisdom" style blog post from the CEO of Zappos - http



## Tweet Bot (Dec 26, 2008)

TheCoffeeTweet: Great "business wisdom" style blog post from the CEO of Zappos - http://tinyurl.com/a34o9e - a

More...


----------

